# Millennial Lithium TSXV:ML



## jedimasterluke (Mar 11, 2018)

GCL going to privatise it at CAD 5 per share, LOI below: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jln0eadvlzeddrv/New Doc 2018-03-08.pdf?dl=0


----------

